
Study finds half of most popular VPN apps linked to China - JumpCrisscross
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/e5567d8a-ee65-11e8-89c8-d36339d835c0
======
mr_toad
Title suggests google.com, but link is an amp redirect to a paywall.

